# Peterson P-lip



## Bridges

I was gifted a Peterson 303 with P-lip from Mister Moo. I was a little skeptical at first about the P-lip. I love it now though. First of all the smoke hits the top of your mouth so there is no tongue bite. Because of this I can drink soda while smoking my pipe with no problems. Second, it fits my mouth really well. I can hold it in my mouth and work on the lathe, read a book, or tie flies no problem. I can't wait to take it fishing. In my opinion I give the P-lip two thumbs up. :tu:tu


----------



## Silky01

Definitely agree; bought a peterson off ebay with the p-lip; i didn't know how i'd like it at first, but right now it's my favorite pipe to smoke.


----------



## ShawnP

I thought the P-lip was strange at first but then I tried it (thanks to Smitty) and I fell in love.

I really like the way ot places the smoke up towards the roof of your mouth.

:tu

Shawn


----------



## Savvy

I may have to make a p-lip my next purchase now...probably going to wait until March for that one...


----------



## tzaddi

Standard 303 my parents gave me for my birthday. You know it's got the P-Lip. 



It is not completely broken in yet, still a few bowls to go. p


----------



## Silky01

tzaddi said:


> Standard 303 my parents gave me for my birthday. You know it's got the P-Lip. :0
> 
> It is not completely broken in yet, still a few bowls to go. p


VERY NICE :dr


----------



## Bridges

uncballzer said:


> VERY NICE :dr


Agreed:tu


----------



## hurricane6

sorry for my ignorance, but what is a p-lip? being a newb to the pipes, I've had a little trouble with the tongue bite. thanks


----------



## Silky01

hurricane6 said:


> sorry for my ignorance, but what is a p-lip? being a newb to the pipes, I've had a little trouble with the tongue bite. thanks


here's the peterson I bought; check out the picture of the stem near the end of the page--it's like a little hole in the stem instead of being a slit like any other pipe

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180199138856

here's the pic


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Doesn't the p lip mess with the taste of the tobacco? Since it's not hitting your taste buds that is.


----------



## hurricane6

uncballzer said:


> here's the peterson I bought; check out the picture of the stem near the end of the page--it's like a little hole in the stem instead of being a slit like any other pipe
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180199138856
> 
> here's the pic


cool, thanks for the info.:tu


----------



## Silky01

Slow Triathlete said:


> Doesn't the p lip mess with the taste of the tobacco? Since it's not hitting your taste buds that is.


I don't know if it's necessarily the pipe, or what, but I've gotten smoother smokes with this; and the smoke is still going into your mouth/hitting the taste buds, just not directly irritating the tongue like a normal stem.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

My only problems with the P-lip stem is the irritation of the roof of the mouth and the difficulty of running a pipe cleaner through it.


----------



## Tech Theatre Man

dogsplayinpoker said:


> My only problems with the P-lip stem is the irritation of the roof of the mouth and the difficulty of running a pipe cleaner through it.


Yea I would think cleaning it would be weird. Thinking about getting one. Anyone know if it is still easy to clean?


----------



## dustinhayden

I bought a 312 peterson p-lip and I'm waiting for it to come in the mail. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## squeeze left

Tech Theatre Man said:


> Yea I would think cleaning it would be weird. Thinking about getting one. Anyone know if it is still easy to clean?


With my p-lip, there is no problem getting the cleaner through the stem.

Usually it will not go into the bowl, though.


----------



## wharfrathoss

i just got a 314 w/the plip, didn't think i'd like it so i ordered a FT replacement stem-it's not as bad as i thought, just different-i'm used to the rubber protective tips on my bits & the plip isn't meant for that so that's one mark against it-i think it would help some people smoke dryer as it has that place for your tongue, but as i don't drool or get tongue bite i don't really need it-i did alter the hole a bit so it takes a cleaner easier & so the smoke doesn't hit the roof of your mouth, not a big fan of that-guess i'd be voting against it, but to each their own


----------



## Arizona

I really like the P-Lip... I've got two right now and plan to add more to my rotation over time.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

I really want to get a Peterson with a P-Lip. Unfortunately I'm a college student so money is pretty tight. Rats. The next pipe I have on my shopping list is a Bjarne Viking Straight-Bit dublin but after that its a Peterson 440 P-Lip. =)


----------



## Gig

I *LOVE* the 'P' lip Petersons, there great pipes :bl


----------



## afilter

uncballzer said:


> Definitely agree; bought a peterson off ebay with the p-lip; i didn't know how i'd like it at first, but right now it's my favorite pipe to smoke.


I did the same not even knowing it was a p-lip. It is a great smoker and really negates tongue bite for me a newb(tend to smoke to fast).

As for taste buds I think you taste the flavor even more as the smoke circulates more. I have had no issue with irritating the roof of my mouth.

I will not hestitate to buy another peterson with a p-lip.

.....:2

Aaron


----------



## VFD421

The p-lip was my first step up from corncobs, thought I would give it a try and I do like it. I would/will buy again.


----------



## drastic_quench

I wouldn't care for it, I think. I never get tongue bite, and I like to use rubber bits on my stems. I've actually passed on buying a Peterson before because it wasn't a fishtail stem like my other Pete.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

drastic_quench said:


> I wouldn't care for it, I think. I never get tongue bite, and I like to use rubber bits on my stems. I've actually passed on buying a Peterson before because it wasn't a fishtail stem like my other Pete.


I feel the same way. I never liked the P-Lip stem, but some people love it. You can't buy a Peterson from Cup O Joe's without it being a P-Lip it seems.


----------



## Big D KC

I'm smoking one for the first time right now. I like it! Like Drastic Quench though, I like to use the rubber bits and I am not real sure how that will work. I gotta pick up a couple more so I'll see how it works out in that regard. So far though I do like the P-lip. This one passes a cleaner "ok" not great but doable..


----------



## Quick_nick

I am not a fan of the P-lip. It isn't very compfortable for me and they are a little thin. I like a wide fishtail bit mostly.


----------



## GuitarDan

My Peterson bent dublin with the P-lip is my favorite pipe for reading. 
I do have to be careful not to smoke to vigorously, as there seems to be no "warning" of danger ahead. 

With a conventional bit, I can notice an annoying tickle before it turns to "bite". With the p-lip, my upper palate feels odd hours AFTER the damage is done, and becomes quite uncomfortable the next day.


----------



## Lefty

I would have to agree with the minority, while I have one, it's not my favorite stem. I find it hard to multitask while smoking it. Give me the ol Fish tale.


----------

